# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  شو رح تفطر اليوم..........

## عُبادة

حبيت انزل هذا الموضوع وهو خاص بالشهر الفضيل

والسؤال :شو افطرت او شو رح تفطر اليوم؟


وشكرا على المشاركة مسبقا

----------


## عُبادة

انا رح ابلش

انا فطوري اليوم اذان الشايب او زي ما بسموها بسوريا شيش برك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا فطوري اليوم على حساب المحل لانه انا رح اظل بالمحل اليوم 

ومو عارف شو رح يكون فطوري

----------


## العالي عالي

بما انو اليوم اول ايام رمضان فأكيد راح يكون الفطور مع العائلة وبعد هيك بتبلش العزايم والولائم 

والفطور راح يكون مسخن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نيالك يا العالي عالي 

انتا مع الاهل

 وانا مع اجهزة الكومبيوتر والنت 

لانه لحالي رح اكون بالمحل

هههههههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> نيالك يا العالي عالي 
> 
> انتا مع الاهل
> 
>  وانا مع اجهزة الكومبيوتر والنت 
> 
> لانه لحالي رح اكون بالمحل
> 
> هههههههههههههه




الله يكون بعونك

بس انت وين دوامك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بشتغل بمحل نت بشارع الجامعه 

xp.2 اسم المحل اللي انا بشتغل فيه

روح على الدردشه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ملفوف

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ملفوف


مها انتي قصدك  ورق دوالي

اذا هيك نيالك

----------


## coconut

الله أعلم وش حضروا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كبسة

----------


## غسان

> ملفوف




 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> كبسة



قصدك اجو الشرطة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*ماراح افطر زعلانه من امي

رغم انها عامله محاشي ومقالي من كله*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نيالكم جميعا

----------


## غسان

> *ماراح افطر زعلانه من امي
> 
> رغم انها عامله محاشي ومقالي من كله*


 :Db465236ff:  وبعدين .. يعني بدك تظلي بدون فطور ... انا لو متهاوش مع الدار كلها اول واحد بيقعد على الاكل  انا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قصدك اجو الشرطة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *ماراح افطر زعلانه من امي
> 
> رغم انها عامله محاشي ومقالي من كله*



خلص يا أم السوس 

الي بزيد من عنكوا حوليلي اياه على البريد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


ما بصير يا ام السوس الانسان يزعل من امه...

و خاصه بشهر رمضان... 

انا عندي امي بالدنيا كلها...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> خلص يا أم السوس 
> 
> الي بزيد من عنكوا حوليلي اياه على البريد 
> 
> 
> ما بصير يا ام السوس الانسان يزعل من امه...
> 
> و خاصه بشهر رمضان... 
> 
> انا عندي امي بالدنيا كلها...


ههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  شكلك خلصت على الاخر من الجوع..هاي مش ام السوس ... لاحظ هاي باريسيا :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فعلا هاي باريسيا مو ام السوس 

يا خالد

عمار انتا بعدك صاحي ما دختش من الجوع لانك انتبهت عليها

ههههههههههههه

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN
					



 وبعدين .. يعني بدك تظلي بدون فطور ... انا لو متهاوش مع الدار كلها اول واحد بيقعد على الاكل  انا 


ههههههههههههههههه 

جوعانه افطروا من زمان بس مابدي انا زعلانه ((عندي كرامه))*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> جوعانه افطروا من زمان بس مابدي انا زعلانه ((عندي كرامه))*


بس شو لحمة مشوية وملوخية وتبولة وسمبوسك من الاخر 


بس شكلها كرامتك رح تعملك فقر دم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ههههههههههههه شكلك خلصت على الاخر من الجوع..هاي مش ام السوس ... لاحظ هاي باريسيا


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس على فكرة اليوم كان اكلنا اوزي مش كبسه :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

ان شاء الله فطورنا اليوم محاشي  ومنسف

اه اه اه عطشانه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

فطورنا اليوم صلصة باميا مع الرز 
واكيد مع الاعضاء الدائمين الشوربة والفتوش والتمر.....إلخ

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> فطورنا اليوم صلصة باميا مع الرز 
> واكيد مع الاعضاء الدائمين الشوربة والفتوش والتمر.....إلخ




كثير بحبها هاي الاكلة صحتين
اليوم فطورنا مقلوبة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مقلوبه,, وشكلني رح اقلب على وجهي من الجوع :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مقلوبه,, وشكلني رح اقلب على وجهي من الجوع



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

احنا اليوم فطورنا فريكه مع دجاج

----------


## العنيدة

انا.......ززززمقلوووووووووووووووووبة 



حموووت من الجوووووع

----------


## saousana

> انا.......ززززمقلوووووووووووووووووبة 
> 
> 
> 
> حموووت من الجوووووع


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ها بنت الحلال ما ضل الا نص ساعة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فطوري بالمحل اليوم 

صنيه لحمه مع بطاطا + رز

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ها بنت الحلال ما ضل الا نص ساعة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا.......ززززمقلوووووووووووووووووبة 
> 
> 
> 
> حموووت من الجوووووع




ليش اليوم كلكوا مقلوبة؟؟؟؟
بس اكيد احنا بنختلف مع جزر وفول

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صنيه لحمه مع صلصه وبطاطا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

منسف

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]مسخن[/align]

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]معكرونة بالبشميل :-)[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

انا افطرت مقلوبة

----------


## coconut

> انا افطرت مقلوبة


 :Db465236ff: 

نفس فطورنا 

مقلوبة باذنجان

و رمضانكم مبارك يارب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مقلوبه بباذنجان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> نفس فطورنا 
> 
> مقلوبة باذنجان
> 
> و رمضانكم مبارك يارب



نفس الشي 

نيالي

----------


## coconut

> نفس الشي 
> 
> نيالي


 :Db465236ff: 

نيالنا الثلاثة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

للاسف فطورنا اليوم نواشف

----------


## saousana

[align=center]فطورنا اليوم محاشي وورق دوالي [/align]

----------


## غسان

اليوم ما بعرف .. معزومين

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بيتزا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

اليوم فطورنا منسف ولا اروع

----------


## غسان

اليوم مسخن ...  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

شو اليوم ما حدا بين

انا فطوري ملوخية

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]انا معجنات [/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مقلوبة [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

يا الله خلينا نشوف اليوم

انا فطورنا كبسة 
طبعا من تحت يدين امي ولا ازكى ولا اروع من هيك

وإلي بنفسه يتفضل

----------


## saousana

[align=center]فاصوليا بيضاء مع صلصة و رز [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]فاصوليا بيضاء مع صلصة و رز [/align]


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

انا ما بعرف :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> انا ما بعرف


شكلها نواشف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكلها نواشف


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

صواني دجاج وكفتة

----------


## saousana

> صواني دجاج وكفتة


منها لله الكفتة 
من مبارح وانا عطشانة منها

----------


## زهره التوليب

مقلوبه ولوازمها :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]دجاج محشي[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]دجاج محشي[/align]


صحتين والله....تنساش تبعتلي صحن عالسجن :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]دجاج محشي[/align]


بركة ما طلعت نواشف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بركة ما طلعت نواشف


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> منها لله الكفتة 
> من مبارح وانا عطشانة منها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يكون بعوني بكرة

----------


## عُبادة

شو وين الناس ؟؟

اليوم فطوري منسف

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوم كبسة

----------


## الاء

انا اليوم فطوري 
كفته بلبنيه مع رز
وكاري
وبرياني 
وفهيتا

لا حدا يضحك بس عندي اخووان شباب بوكلوا الاخضر ول يابس

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> انا اليوم فطوري 
> كفته بلبنيه مع رز
> وكاري
> وبرياني 
> وفهيتا
> 
> لا حدا يضحك بس عندي اخووان شباب بوكلوا الاخضر ول يابس



والله . نيالك....طب اعزمينا بدناش نكتر عليكي...شوية
كبسة مع اوزي مع فتوش مع بيتزا وببسي بارد وكمان سفن مشان اهضم وكمان تمر هندي ولا تنسي القطايف ...والارجييلة وكاسة الشاي وبدي اغلبك بفنجان قهوة...وكمان شوي ببعتلك قائمة السحوور بعدئذنك..اذا حابة تعزمينا ... :SnipeR (51):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (3):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## الاء

تفضل مهدي على العشا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اذا نفس الاكلات اللي حكيتها قبل شوي ...ماشي .....

نيالي ...حوافق بسرعة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]كبسه...[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

مسخن وفتة حمص

----------


## نبض القلب

[B][align=center]مرحبا والله انا هلا بالجامعه ما بعرف شو رح نفطر اليوم بس وعد بكره رح اخبركم شو افطرت بس والعلم عند الله انه اوزي[/align]*[/B*]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]على الاغلب ملوخية [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

اليوم منسف

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> اليوم منسف


في معو تمر هندي متتتتلج...ولا لأ

----------


## الاء

مخشيه بلبنيه مع رز
وجاج مشووي

----------


## عُبادة

> في معو تمر هندي متتتتلج...ولا لأ


اكيييييييييييد

----------

